# Ok, lets try this in this forum



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Elli is a real cute looking Girl! Good she is smart, training will go easier. Be consistent, take her out on a schedule...often. get her to do her business...no playing till everything is accomplished. Others will give you more advice.  Hi Elli!!


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you, love to see the Mainers. She is a very beautiful young pup and we are learning the baby thing all over.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> We take her outside several times an hour but she seldom goes.


Learn what times she has to go potty. First thing in the morning. After playing. After sleeping. 

Give it a command "go potty" and praise "Yes! Good potty" when she does.

It takes time before your timing gets better, but once it clicks, your dog will do fine.



> This morn I put her in her crate for the hour we would be in church and when we came back it looked like she had peed several times in her crate. I thought I read they wouldn't do that in their bedding area? I realize I will have to break old habbits and that she has only been here 24 hours but I'm asking for best approaches to handle this?


Dogs WILL pee on themselves if they have to go or if they are stressed enough.

Considering she just moved in with you and probably hasn't been crated before, she may have been freaking out. Or gotten stressed or worked up. And in which case, they have to go. 

I wouldn't punish her for that, but make sure the crate is a positive place for her. She should be able to handle staying home alone for an hour, but you have to get her settled in and feeling safe in that crate and feeling safe in your home.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful puppy!!! I second the idea of taking her out often... After eating, sleeping, playing especially. Make it all business, take her back inside if she doesn't do anything after a few minutes. Attach the command. Do a happy dance and reward her immediateLy if she pees or poos. If you keep a real routine with feeding, you'll probably begin to recognize her bathroom schedule. 

Best of luck with this and congrats on your beautiful girl!!!


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

THanks folks, really appreciate. As far as the crate is concerned, she seemed to take to it right away but she does not like it when the gate is closed on it. I feel bad now because she was really liking sleeping in it until we gated her this morn, now she wont go in it. Not punishing her for me trying to figure her out, just trying to figure out the best way to settle her in and get her house broke. Thanks again guys.

Brian


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

She's a beauty! I wish you luck and remember, it gets better. It will be well worth the work you put into her.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

For the crate...start putting treats in it and feeding her in it and she'll start to connect it with good things. 

For the potty training, I'm guessing she's really confused right now, having lived outdoors for four weeks. (Glad you got her and are keeping her indoors!) To second what others said, watch her for signs, take her out to the place you want her to use, and just wait it out. As soon as she starts eliminating, say "go potty" and then "good girl" and have a little potty party. Shell figure put pretty quickly to associate the words with the deed, and then you can start saying the words _before_ the deed. Shell also figure out that for some reason my new humans get really excited when I pee in this spot!

Welcome to the puppy pages...there are a lot of new-puppy people on here so you should be able to share tidbits of wisdom...and in a few months, you can move over to the parents of teenagers thread.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

How big is the crate? Is she peeing right under herself, or is she peeing in a corner and sleeping on the other end of the crate? If she's peeing in one area and sleeping in another, you may have to divide the crate into a smaller area for the short term.

Also, have you had her checked out by a vet yet? Probably not, since you haven't had her for very long. Dogs, especially girls, and especially pups, can get urinary tract infections that make it impossible for them to hold it. That's usually the first thing to rule out with a puppy who's have trouble housebreaking. Since you said she had peed multiple times in the crate in the hour you were gone, I'd definitely want to rule out a UTI before worrying too much about adapting the rest of the training.

Watch her like a hawk, and when she starts to pee, interrupt her, scoop her up, and take her outside. The idea is to move fast enough that she doesn't get to actually empty her bladder and still has most of it left over when you go outside. Then you can praise her for doing it right. You can use a loud sound to try to get her to stop peeing if you cant get to her fast enough, but I'd probably caution against that, since it can backfire by making the pup afraid of you when you run over.


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

WOOOHOOOOO!! No accidents last night. I cut her off from water early in the evening and made sure I knew she went before bed. Got up about 1am to take her out, she went out but didn't go, up at 430 and she went right out and did both!! Yeah!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine are obsessed as puppies and still are today about going potty outside. The love their potty parties. If you don't give Buddy one every time he pees or poops in front of you he won't come inside. My neighbors think I am nuts but I don't care.

I rescued Buddy when he was over 2.5 years old and still not housebroken- Also crating was not an option the sight of a crate made him loss bowel and bladder function. I think I spend 16-18 hours a day outside when I got him. He still never misses a chance to go out. If one of the Yorkies potties so does he does he.

Keep with it she will get the idea quickly. Following a schedule will be a God sent to you both. They crave structure.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A great book to read is Puppy's First Steps by Dr. Nicholas Dodman. It's jampacked with helpful stuff.


----------



## Holly (Apr 12, 2012)

My 17 week old puppy is only now starting to get the hang of letting me know when she needs to go, but 50% of the time she only wants to go outside to play (which drives me nuts). . . on Sunday she had me out about 10 times in 1 hour. 
I keep pee pads in the house too, but ive almost run out and I don't think ill buy any more.
I think on my part I was relying too much on the pads, so maybe now its time to phase them out completey.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Badfisherman*

Badfisherman

She is absolutely beautiful and I agree with everyone else, what she needs is structure and she will learn. MikaTallulah taught Buddy after he lived outside for 2.5 years!

Holly
I would not use the puppy pee pads.
Puppies do like too play. Take her out mainly right after meals, naps, I would say every 2-3 hrs.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cute puppy! I love Norway, and we use Dr. Gauger for all our orthopedics.


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

Well Elli has come a long way. Almost never has an accident in the house now and can reliably hold her bladder for 7-8 hours a night. I only sleep 5-6 so we are in good shape. She has been an amazing pup and is the love of the family. We nicknamed her Thump because as soon as she see's a kid or one of our foster kittens to play with her tail rattles the house!!!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

It has been ages since I had to work on housebreaking, and it was an adult not a puppy. The thing that worked for me was to choose an area of the yard for a potty area. I put a paper towel soaked with the dog's urine (cleaned off my floor) in the potty area. Once she could smell the scent of her own urine in that area, she seemed to get the idea. I also gave her a command "get busy" when she started to go and praised her lavishly. It wasn't long before she would eliminate on command - very handy skill to learn especially during our pleasant Maine winters  

I agree with the other posters - take her out often and don't give her the opportunity to eliminate in the house. Sounds like you're doing fine.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Elli is a beauty and it's nice to hear that things are going so well...great nickname. 

.....More pics please


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Badfisherman*



badfisherman said:


> Well Elli has come a long way. Almost never has an accident in the house now and can reliably hold her bladder for 7-8 hours a night. I only sleep 5-6 so we are in good shape. She has been an amazing pup and is the love of the family. We nicknamed her Thump because as soon as she see's a kid or one of our foster kittens to play with her tail rattles the house!!!


BADFISHERMAN

I KNEW it would WORK FOR ELLI AND YOU!!! I couldn't be happier!!
Bless you for giving her a VERY LOVING HOME!!
Elli couldn't be more adorable!!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Ellie is a pretty little red head. My suggestion is take her out 10-15 minutes after she eats, take her out immediately when she wakes up from a nap,and immediately after play time. Watch her and you'll see what she does immediately before going potty. When she starts sniffing the floor, take her outside, if she starts circling, take her outside. Take her to the same place, and when she pottys praise her like crazy. She'll pick it up, you just need to be consistant. I have a 15 week old pup and I this is what we've been doing since we got him. Also, if it seems like she hasn't been out in a while take her out. You may have to walk back and forth several times before she pottys. After walking back and forth with Riley for about ten minutes, if he hasn't gone I say "hurry up" and shortly thereafter he goes. Good luck and don't give up. Consistancy is very important.


----------

